# All our babies gone to good homes! Yay!



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

EDIT: This evening, the last three of our ever growing rattie babies went to their new home! We saw the cage, and chatted to the new owners, who seem very prepared so all is well in our house! EDIT FINISHED!!

These 6 were abandoned by mum, so we have had them and have been feeding them up and now they are looking all healthy, we had a home ready for 2 of them,but that person has let us down s we now have to rehome 6 boys.



Here are some pictures:





































The boys are developing well,but desperately need to go to new homes as they are getting more and more adventurous and silly.

Hope they pull someones heart strings!

Leila


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

I can see the bottom one is a boy, are the rest?


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

Sorry, I should have said! Yes they are four males, I was amzed at how big their boy bits were when they were so tiny and thin!!

Leila :0)


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

Yeah, they grow into them, lol.

I'd help you out but I have 2 girls, and I can't afford 2 neuters :s 

Plus Carrot has ONLY just had surgery, and both her and my bank balance need time to recover properly.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

Well thankyou for thinking about it! How much did spaying cost? We've thought about neutering for one of our boys, but it will be something we need to save for I think! 

:0)


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

The spay was Â£50, and neuters are cheaper, about Â£40 I think.

There is an exotics vet at Hartpury College in Gloucester if you ever need one. He is called Mike, and is really funny (I think a lot of people don't get him) 
Carrot got a hernia from her spay and it ruptured 3 weeks ago so we had emergency surgery to put her intestines back in :s (Â£95 but it should have been Â£135) It wasnt Mike who did either of her surgeries btw.
Then she pulled all her stitches out and it got infected, and we had to leave the wound wide open and put a cone on her. It healed in a week!

Anyhoo there are much less complications with neuters, which is why they are cheaper, but still, after her little episode, I can't afford much else at the moment.

Here she is, telling us she will hate us forever (she got over it):


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

didn't you place this advert in the trade-it? i'm sure i came across it lol


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

Indeed we did, just trying to get homes for them before we fall in love too much and try to keep them in our colony! They're on trade it and preloved, and a few rat forums. So far, nobody wants our boys :-(

They're all big and ready to go now, so we'll be putting a new set of adverts out!

Leila :0)


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

 well im building myself a new rat cage over the next week/two weeks, it's going to be huge, enough to hold about 6 girls in the bottom and possibly 8 boys in the top. i have 3 girls and 3 boys at the moment, so am a maasive rat lover, My boys were also abandoned by their mum when i got them. How much would all 4 be? because i would deffinately be interested one i've built my cage 

x


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK*

We would love it if you would want the boys, especially all together.

We were asking Â£20 on Trade it for the 4, to make sure they go to a good home, but you're welcome to them for free as it seems they would be going to a perfect home! 

If you look on Gumtree Bath, there are up to date pictures and descriptions of how silly the rats are there! 

It may possibly be 6 now, as someone who promised to take two straight from the beginning has decided against it, but we understand if 6 is far too many, and the 4 would be more suitable. The other 2 have been kept separately until now for the other person, so they aren't bonded with the other 4 yet.

Sorry for the long message!!

Leila :0)


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 6 little rat babies in Bath/ Bristol UK - UPDATED!!*

just to say, we can deliver to reasonable distances, and I am also in Dorset quite often.

Leila :0)


----------

